# Protein powder ingredients - Ugbodybuilding shake- Super drink ?



## viktor89 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hey guys,

Over the time I've learned a lot from this board and realized that a lot of learned guys reside in here. So I thought why not we all as a group come up with ingredients and *design our own protein powder* or if that's even possible ?

I'm tired of just reading reviews about different shakes and then once I run out, the process begins again. Also I've heard people making their own pre-workouts and post workouts , so why not we do it altogether as a group ?

I'm using Optimum nutrition whey and Jim Stopphani's before bed protein. 

My question is - can I just go buy few different types of powder and mix them together and make an awesome shake ??

Let's *just keep in the ingredients to essential* 

1. repairs muscle
2. builds muscle 
3. recovery 
4. slow release/fast release 
5. ?
6 ?

_Put some Spirulina powder , fish oil powder? lol if there is such thing. _

Just the *most essential ingredients and no nonsense.* 

What ya'll think ?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 23, 2014)

I remember spongy had some protein powders.


I may be wrong so dont quote me and hope others confirm


----------



## viktor89 (Aug 23, 2014)

Or if we can come up with some ingredients to make one as a community. We can all make our own lol 

We will be able to achieve a product that has no bs products in it and complete transparency.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 24, 2014)

There's already a site you can custom make your own powders. Tons of different proteins, carbs, fats, and flavors. Proteinfactory. A little pricey but you know exactly what you're getting. Definitely isn't the best tasting because they don't put all the bs sugars and shit in it but nothing adding some dextrose too won't solve.


----------



## viktor89 (Aug 24, 2014)

I was trying to do research on google as to what a good protein should contain but only article I could found was on bodybuilding website and that too was about choosing the right brand. 

Any suggestions as to what key ingredients should be whilst making a protein shake ? - only time I drink protein shake is before going to bed - after workout - I eat food.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 24, 2014)

Blender
5 cups milk
1 box peanut butter pop tarts

Blend.

Chug.

Swole achieved.

Powders suck IMO. If you must use a powder just find a whey casein blend. 

And don't buy anything from Jim Stoppani. He is just a supplement company shill.


----------



## viktor89 (Aug 24, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Blender
> 5 cups milk
> 1 box peanut butter pop tarts
> 
> ...



I've notice that since I've started using Jim's casein blend night time protein I wake up with my stomach growling whereas Optimum nurtitions Casein -I'd wake up normal. 

I am not looking for Mass gains -something to support my Bill starr workout and I understand if I am not getting bigger I am not getting stronger but I am already 223 lbs and don't want to bulk up more. 

What you are suggesting sounds too heavy for before bed time ?  is it ?


----------



## viktor89 (Aug 24, 2014)

Anyone every try Depo-Nitrolase 250 advertised on Proteinfactory ?

They say " it helps digest 100% of protein you take " saying that "out of one scoop we take only 20% is ingested and rest is washed away". 

I don't know how much truth is to that.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 24, 2014)

viktor89 said:


> I've notice that since I've started using Jim's casein blend night time protein I wake up with my stomach growling whereas Optimum nurtitions Casein -I'd wake up normal.
> 
> I am not looking for Mass gains -something to support my Bill starr workout and I understand if I am not getting bigger I am not getting stronger but I am already 223 lbs and don't want to bulk up more.
> 
> What you are suggesting sounds too heavy for before bed time ?  is it ?



If you aren't trying to gain weight why use a powder? 

Not busting balls brother just curious. And I kinda hate on protein powders. Most of them aren't even what they are labeled as. Been proven time and time again.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 24, 2014)

viktor89 said:


> Anyone every try Depo-Nitrolase 250 advertised on Proteinfactory ?
> 
> They say " it helps digest 100% of protein you take " saying that "out of one scoop we take only 20% is ingested and rest is washed away".
> 
> I don't know how much truth is to that.



Probably none. First hint is the word depo. They often try to make supps sound like steroids and use aas nomenclature. Hell Gaspari used to have a product called plasma jet that came in preloaded oral syringes like redijects.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 24, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Probably none. First hint is the word depo. They often try to make supps sound like steroids and use aas nomenclature. Hell Gaspari used to have a product called plasma jet that came in preloaded oral syringes like redijects.



I have some left, you want?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 24, 2014)

Spongy said:


> I have some left, you want?



Hey man maybe we should take this to secure email?


----------



## viktor89 (Aug 24, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you aren't trying to gain weight why use a powder?
> 
> Not busting balls brother just curious. And I kinda hate on protein powders. Most of them aren't even what they are labeled as. Been proven time and time again.



After dinner (9-10 pm ) and before going to bed at 12 midnight and waking up at 9-9.30 am - I need something during night time or I wake up with stomach growling. 

That's what I need protein for. 

I agree with labelling not accurate hence my original post regarding us coming together as a community to make our own product for home use lol 

Also tbh - protein powder gives me sort of mental satisfaction that I'm taking something to support my workout lol


----------



## Spongy (Aug 24, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hey man maybe we should take this to secure email?



Ok, I'll send you an email from my gmail account, cool?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 24, 2014)

So you're telling me there's redi-ject protien?

I hope it comes with an 18ga needle and some dumb ass injects it!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 24, 2014)

Spongy said:


> Ok, I'll send you an email from my gmail account, cool?



Sure hit me up at steroiduser@hotmail.com


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 24, 2014)

If POB falls through, email me at tapout18@yahoo.com bruh


----------

